# Stubborn Tom



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

I've got a gobbler about 40 to 50 yards from me in some very thick brush. But he's scared to death of the open field and hasn't moved in an hour and a half. Any advice? I've seen two hens make their way over here but they're silent, and there's a coyote lurking somewhere.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Crawl


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Well that was the most entertaining hunt of the season so far. Still don't have a bird but I saw quite a bit of activity. 5 deer, a coyote, and two hens. 

That damn Tom though! He roost in the same area every night but I've tried multiple times to get him to come into the corn field. I think tomorrow morning I'm going to wade through a swamp and get closer to his tree.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Crawl



This. 

Sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. There's been times where I just KNOW that tom isn't coming any closer any time soon and it's either I try going to him or wait him out longer knowing most likely he won't come in. 

There's been times where I'd be in that situation and I've backed up and circled way around and called from a different direction and watched him come right in. You just don't know what's going through their heads.

Most importantly though, be patient.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Well after sitting there for 2 hours of listening to him gobble and not move an inch, I decided to try circling around a pond and attempted to get behind him. Figured I'd either get a shot on him or push him into the corn field. But found out it was even thicker on the other side. Btw I never heard a fly down cackle, he just started gobbling 10 minutes after shooting time.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

I hunted one last week that seemed to have the same trouble he liked to stay just inside the woods and wouldn't come into the field although several hens did. He just walked around gobbling! I finally left everything but my gun and chair and went into the woods on his side ! I did the crawl and set up when I called he was just over a small rise and in 15 minutes he was flopping so sometimes you just gotta move like you did and take your chances ! If that doesn't work there must be an open area in there that he flies down to. If you can find it and get near it in the morning and set up you can do your own fly down cackle and maybe he will come right in. That worked for me last year ! Good luck it sure is fun sometimes ain't it !


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Sometimes they just drop out of the tree and don't make a sound.I did not hear a fly down cackle all season in a particular woods in Ohio and that woods holds two toms and four hens.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

ezcaller said:


> Sometimes they just drop out of the tree and don't make a sound.I did not hear a fly down cackle all season in a particular woods in Ohio and that woods holds two toms and four hens.


I've hunted this spot 3 or 4 times so far and haven't heard a single fly down, but man this Tom loves to gobble, especially on this latest hunt. Sometimes I think someone just places a speaker out in the woods of a gobble recording and plays it on repeat lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

I swear, if I kill this damn turkey it'll be the most work I'll ever put in to kill a turkey. It's been an hour and I'm already tired of marching through the thick swamp and brush going after this guy.


----------



## UncleNorby (Mar 11, 2013)

I'd rather be hunting than working. Don't get in a hurry and get too close. Hopefully he's sounding off enough to let you keep a bead on his position. Good luck!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Keep at it, you'll get him!!!!!!!!! Best of luck to all that still are turkey hunting~!


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Get mad and go kill that sumbi$#h ! 

Hope you get him. I love them kind of hunts !


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

At one point I was 20 yards away from him and he was gobbling, but it was way to thick to see a damn thing. If he roost in the same spot tonight then I should be able to get him tomorrow.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Best of luck to you! I hope that you get him!!!!!!!!!! Persistence will pay-off!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Crawl


What he said!

Jim


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Supposed to get severe thunder storms tonight, hopefully it doesn't rain too much I still have to wade through a swamp!!!


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Jager Pro said:


> Supposed to get severe thunder storms tonight, hopefully it doesn't rain too much I still have to wade through a swamp!!!


If he is roosting in the swamp my guess is he has a dry path he is walking in and out on or a flyway to a dry spot which he can get to his roost. The path may only be a foot or so high just enough for him to duck in and out. Good luck! Hope ya get 'em! He will be a trophy no matter what size he is.

Jim


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

Any news to report on "Stubborn Tom" today?


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Chappy410 said:


> Any news to report on "Stubborn Tom" today?


Unfortunately no, didn't have the chance to hunt today but I'll be back at it tomorrow bright and early. Hell I'm already nervous because this will probably be my best chance at him so far.


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

Let us know how your morning hunt goes. Good Luck. I got my Tom on opening morning (May 4th) at 6:50 am. I was hunting with a buddy who was calling for me.
He has been hunting hard most days since. He finally got his Tom this morning. 10 1/2 beard, 1" spurs, and weighed 21 1/2 lbs. He was getting kind of nervous that he wasn't going to get his bird this year.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Chappy410 said:


> Let us know how your morning hunt goes. Good Luck. I got my Tom on opening morning (May 4th) at 6:50 am. I was hunting with a buddy who was calling for me.
> He has been hunting hard most days since. He finally got his Tom this morning. 10 1/2 beard, 1" spurs, and weighed 21 1/2 lbs. He was getting kind of nervous that he wasn't going to get his bird this year.


Hopefully I'll be able to connect this time, I feel kinda gypped after last year.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Please tell me this Bird is dead.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

FireDoc66 said:


> Please tell me this Bird is dead.


Nope, I'm pretty sure God hates me!!! Every time I hit this spot I can hear him gobbling for hours back in the swamp, finally found his roosting spot so the other morning I set up in the area 45 mins before shooting time and just waited, didn't hear him gobble once! 

Today I come back at 11, figured that this bird has to leave the swamp sometime to feed in the cornfield with the hens and 20 other species of birds. So I get to my spot in the treeline at 11:10am today and a hen drops out of the tree above me and flys away. Then the skies opened up, weather man lied and I was soaked in a matter of minutes, and that cornfield was covered in an inch or two of water. Hunt was over before it even got started. So I'll be at it hard tomorrow with my last chance.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

Can I ask why you have stuck to the field? I kill most my birds in the timber. And a lot of times he comes in silent


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

What is, "The Rest of the Story". Does the bird live to frustrate you again next year?


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Chappy410 said:


> What is, "The Rest of the Story". Does the bird live to frustrate you again next year?


Yep he outsmarted me. Didn't get a chance to hunt today like I planned so he lives. Maybe I can kill this Tom next year, but I'll be happy with any turkey next year lol.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

You'll get him next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Jager Pro said:


> Nope, I'm pretty sure God hates me!!!
> 
> 
> > Oh I don't know, hate is such a strong word.:evil:
> > When you finally kill him, it'll be sweet revenge!


----------

